# ajout de cpl supplémentaires aux freeplug



## claudde (11 Octobre 2012)

bonjour
je n'arrives pas à rajouter (synchroniser, appairer, etc) des prises CPL (netgear) aux freeplugs livrés avec la freebox (revolution). j'ai bien lu les differentes explications dont celles des numeriques (http://www.lesnumeriques.com/adaptateur-cpl/free-freeplug-revolution-p10547/test.html), mais cela ne fonctionne pas. ou, comprends pas leur explication.
j'ai fait en outre, des essais différents pour cet équipement : 
1 : freebox server (freeplug1), 2 : freebox player (freeplug2), 3 : PC (cpl netgear) : le PC ne se connecte pas. (pas de synchro.
2 : freebox server (CPL1 netgear), 2 : freebox player (freeplug2), 3 : PC (CPL2 netgear) : le PC se connecte mais plus rien sur le freebox player. 
si quelqu'un a un debut de solution
merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 si j'ai bien compris, les 2 configurations testées sont : 

1 : freebox server (freeplug1), 2 : freebox player (freeplug2), 3 : PC (cpl netgear) 
le PC ne se connecte pas. (pas de synchro).

2 : freebox server (CPL1 netgear), 2 : freebox player (freeplug2), 3 : PC (CPL2 netgear)
 le PC se connecte mais plus rien sur le freebox player


Ce qui doit marcher est : 

- freebox server (freeplug1) + (CPL1 netgear)   

- freebox player (freeplug2)

- PC (CPL2 netgear) : 


Autrement dit il faut DEUX réseaux CPL :

Freeplug 1 + Freeplug 2 

Netgear 1 + Netgear 2


----------



## claudde (11 Octobre 2012)

Oui, cela doit marche&#341; mais comment réaliser cela.
Sortie de la freebox vers freeplug1, mais sortie de la freebox vers cpl netgear en même temps?
J'ai essaye de rajouter un câble ethernet vers le cpl1 netgear, mais non.
Sans compter le time capsule ds le coin, mais c.est autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

La freebox a 4 sorties LAN :

- une peut être connectée au freeplug

- une autre au CPL1.

Ca ne pose aucun problème dans le principe.


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2012)

Dans le principe sans doute, mais en réalité si. Avais essayé.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Certes. Il suffit de chercher sur le net pour voir que ça ne marche pas à tous les coups.

D'autre part il faut faire attention à la façon d'apparier les CPL, notamment il faut apparier si possible en étant sur la même prise électrique, et apparier un couple quand l'autre n'est pas branché, et inversement.


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> et apparier un couple quand l'autre n'est pas branché, et inversement.



justement, c'est ce que je veux éviter : débrancher à chaque fois. une paire pour mettre l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

non non ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire.

Les CPL Netgear doivent être appariés sur la même prise, puis retirés, les 2 freeplugs n'étant pas branchés,

Ensuite on apparie les freeplugs, les Netgear n'étant pas branchés.

Puis on branche tout le monde, d'abord dans la même pièce, pour vérifier que ça fonctionne.

Si oui,   alors on peut installer les appareils à leur emplacement définitif.

Ne pas oublier que 2 CPL doivent dépendre du même disjoncteur du tableau électrique.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, faire des tests avec un seul couple de CPL, d'une pièce à l'autre, pour voir si ça marche ou non.


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2012)

il semblerait que j'ai trouvé une solution.
freebox serveur > vers freeplug1 qui est relié a la freeplug2 de la freebox player. OK
freebox serveur > times capsule
times capsule > CPL netgear 1 relié à CPL netgear 2 du PC

pour l'instant çà marche. 

par contre je ne sais pas si cela rentre en ligne de compte, mais la time capsule est en mode pont. et conflit DHCP.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Il faut qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul serveur DHCP et qu'un seul routeur dans le réseau.

La freebox doit avoir le service DHCP et le mode routeur activé.

Ces deux fonctions doivent être désactivées sur la TC.


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2012)

je suis tombé sur la bonne personne avec vous
encore une question svp
j'ai un ipad. et, goodreader, qui permet de me connecter à differents serveurs : 
je me retrouves par exemple avec
freebox server : FTP://freebox-server.local, http://freebox-server.local, AFP://freebox-server.local et SMB://freebox-server.local
pareil pour mon macbook
pourquoi toutes ces connexions.
merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

claudde a dit:


> je suis tombé sur la bonne personne avec vous


Non, non, je n'ai jamais eu à mettre 2 couples CPL dans le même réseau.

Mais comme la question m'intéresse, j'ai fait des recherches et ai donné les résultats ici.

Je connais bien le CPL parce que j'en utilise dans mes réseaux, et eu à comprendre pourquoi ça marche ou pas.
Pour construire mon réseau (Internet distribué dans 4 maisons à partir d'un seul accès ADSL), jai testé le CPL dans toutes les configurations, je sais ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas (disjoncteurs, différentiels, compteur électriques, etc...)

FTP, AFP, SMB, sont des protocoles, mais d'autres expliqueront mieux que moi, je ne connais pas assez.

(AFP : Apple, SMB : Samba)


----------



## claudde (12 Octobre 2012)

et vous avez utilisé des CPL pour la connexions adsl des 4 maisons?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Ce réseau est décrit ici, dernier post : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/perte-de-debit-inexpliquee-1202111.html#post12404246


----------



## claudde (13 Octobre 2012)

ben, bravo pour tout. chapeau bas.


----------

